# Widow hood crates



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I would like to build my own widow hood crate any ideas, plans, instructions, dimensions greatly appreciated.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Does anyone have a used widow hood crate for sale.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't no there was a difference in crates, cocks in one hen in the other and release at different times.
Dave


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> I didn't no there was a difference in crates, cocks in one hen in the other and release at different times.
> Dave


I'm new to the sport and plan to fly widow hood cocks. I was told I needed a crate for the cocks with individual compartments so the cock birds won't fight in the crate, so I assume the crate was called widow hood crate.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

orock- I believe most supply stores where feed is bought sell this type of crate. Usually people who show their birds use crates with seperate compartments.- Nick..


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

Biggie's Large Bird Individual Compartment Aluminum Basket 
Status: IN STOCK

The same premium quality as our Aluminum Individual Compartment Basket, but a bit roomier, Designed for larger breeds or some of the feather leg varieties. Each compartment is 6" wide X 11 5/8" long.

4 bird - 24” L X 11” H X 12” W
5 bird - 30 1/2” L X 11” H X 12” W
6 bird - 36” L X 11” H X 12” W



#1005 Biggie's Aluminum 4 bird $59.95 

#1006 Biggie's Aluminum 5 bird $69.95 

#1007 Biggie's Aluminum 6 bird $84.95


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

this is off of the foys website


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Greek Boy / Jaclyn Loft


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

No Prob The Bigger Size Is Probably Better For Homers


----------

